

Samsung's next smartphone to scroll by watching your eyes - Leynos
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/03/05/samsung_eye_scroll/

======
alexhjones
This is probably the way things are going but I find the current screen-lock
eye watching feature creepy. Maybe it was the eyes icon popping up on the
screen...

